# Denhaunt's Grave Jumper



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Okay, so I know some of you asked me for a how to. Well, the bad news is that I tend to get into a build and forget to take pics along the way (it must be the booze?)

Regardless, here are some close up pics of the motor and mechanism showing the linkage. I hope these help and please don't hesitate to stop and ask me if you get stuck....happy haunting.

(ps - I'm I the only one that's hearing myself slur my speech? Damn I love late nights in my basement - of TERROR!)

011.flv video by denhaunt2 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid862.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid862.photobucket.com/albums/ab188/denhaunt2/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ab188/denhaunt2/011


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for going back an taking some photos. Good to see a jumper that is not air powered and doable for the rest of us non mech engineers.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

That's really cool! Forget staking him down - up the voltage and really make him move.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

This guy is soooo cool! Do you have instructions anywhere?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks great, Den.


...and yeah, I hear that slurring, too


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, Den! About the bar that mounts under the shoulder cross-member - is it a rigid mount or does the bar pivot at the mounting point?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Otaku said:


> Thanks, Den! About the bar that mounts under the shoulder cross-member - is it a rigid mount or does the bar pivot at the mounting point?


It's a rigid piece of angled aluminum that I actually cut a notch in to make a "T" then attached with a nut and locking bolt. This keeps it pretty solid. The head is probably where you are seeing the movement. I didnt firmly connect the skull to the aluminum bar - I just put a PVC cap on it and slid it into a hole in the bottom of the skull allowing for some extra movement. The only thing really holding the whole thing together from the neck down is the latex and cotton (which is surprisingly strong). This allows the head to "wobble/bobble" a bit.

Thanks everyone - keep the questions coming!


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

That is cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Denhaunt said:


> It's a rigid piece of angled aluminum that I actually cut a notch in to make a "T" then attached with a nut and locking bolt. This keeps it pretty solid. The head is probably where you are seeing the movement. I didnt firmly connect the skull to the aluminum bar - I just put a PVC cap on it and slid it into a hole in the bottom of the skull allowing for some extra movement. The only thing really holding the whole thing together from the neck down is the latex and cotton (which is surprisingly strong). This allows the head to "wobble/bobble" a bit.


I see. So the rocking and tilting of the shoulders would come from the offset length of the motor crank arm. Kinda like a tombstone peeper after too much coffee! Just out of curiosity, do you have a 5VDC power supply hanging around? I'd like to see what this guy looks like at a slower speed. This prop just made my short list for this year!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Too much coffee? Holy crap...too much rocket fuel is more like it.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Otaku said:


> I see. So the rocking and tilting of the shoulders would come from the offset length of the motor crank arm. Kinda like a tombstone peeper after too much coffee! Just out of curiosity, do you have a 5VDC power supply hanging around? I'd like to see what this guy looks like at a slower speed. This prop just made my short list for this year!


Unfortunately, I don't - but I think that it would be a nice effect. It would still be pretty fast but not the over-caffeinated / super freak I've got here. I might try to wire a dimmer switch onto the power cord. That way I could dial in the perfect speed. Any idea if that would over-heat the wiper motor or cause any other unforeseen catastrophe?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice. I will have to save this thead in my favorites so I can come back for reference. Thanks


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I am wondering if a BBQ motor would be to slow or not. They run about 4 to 5 rpm.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I guess it really depends on the effect you want. It would work the same way just much, much, much slower. I don't know about the torque on those, though? Even though my skull is made of styro the whole mechanism is a little heavy (maybe 1.5 - 2lbs). Anyone else use one of these? Maybe for a Peeper prop?


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

if i were walking through a haunt that would scare cream-puffs out of me especially if it was on a motion trigger


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That thing is AWESOME! I love that it's a motorized prop as I'm not into pneumatics yet. It's officially on the list for next year. Great job!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

That looks exactly like a tombstone peeper mechanism just with a MUCH more powerful and fast motor. You got me thinking what my peeper would look like with that motor. LOL!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Denhaunt said:


> I guess it really depends on the effect you want. It would work the same way just much, much, much slower. I don't know about the torque on those, though? Even though my skull is made of styro the whole mechanism is a little heavy (maybe 1.5 - 2lbs). Anyone else use one of these? Maybe for a Peeper prop?


I think the speed would be the only issue. BBQ motors have good torgue and can generally turn a 3 to 4 pound roast with no problem. I think it would worth a try to use one.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow, He is sooo cool! What kind of motor did you use? I'm not very machanical but would love to try him.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

DH, this is exactly what I was going for with my $20 entry Cletus but your setup is much faster and much more stable (which of course with that much coffee it has to be). But I took too many shortcuts in order to make the $20 limit. Hats off to ya! I'm definitely seeing a Cletus 2.0 on my radar, just need me a wiper motor.


----------



## si-cotik (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmmm...not really planning on scaring too many people this year, eh? LOL just kidding. It looks great!


----------



## txatty (Sep 2, 2009)

*cletus with a beer gut*

he still needs to be dressed out better. I have latex guts on the way. Plus the clothes will need to be distressed. He also needs a better fitting shirt .... but

this is what Cletus looks like standing up with a beer belly. He's going in a shower with blood everywhere.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very good job, he has a scary violent movement to him.I think i will also make one.


----------



## DRLashambe (Mar 6, 2009)

I think the speed is awesome!! More "28 days later" than "Night of the Living Dead."


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

DRLashambe said:


> I think the speed is awesome!! More "28 days later" than "Night of the Living Dead."


Amen to that and thanks.

*To anyone still following this how-to: *

I had a catastrophic failure with this prop during a test run this Sunday - design flaw. After a few frustrating hours of untangling chicken wire and clothes I rebuilt him with a little more consideration regarding how I shielded the crank arm from the clothing. Previously I was using chicken wire but I found that to be unreliable because the arms of the zombie kept smashing this in and causing it to catch on the crank (trust me when I say that this truly sucks to untangle). I overcame this by using 1/2 of a HUGE styro fake pumpkin. I just cut it in half then cut off the top and bottom to form a "shield". I duct taped and hot glued this into place. I ran it for a long while last night with zero issues.

If anyone is interested I can snap a few photos.

Happy Haunting


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

That is awesome...I would love to see pics and video showing how this all goes together. I would like to make one for 2010. Thanks.


----------



## skarson (Oct 18, 2008)

Add me to the list of interested builders, More details would be great.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes please share the details.. Motion is good


----------

